
OpenArena Live – Quake3 In-Browser Using WebAssembly and WebRTC - h4ukur
https://openarena.live
======
hauxir
based on humblenet: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/06/introducing-humblenet-
a-cr...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/06/introducing-humblenet-a-cross-
platform-networking-library-that-works-in-the-browser/)

